# EDIT



## MilkyWay (Jul 11, 2011)

Not really experienced with headphones, got myself a pair of Sennheiser CX880 earphones for travel and 3DS but looking for something i can listen to movies and maybe gaming at my desk.

Seen a second hand pair of Steelseries Siberia V2 for £35 but im not necessary looking for a headset.

I know of the JVC HA-RX700 which are supposed to be recommended for the price but again im unsure of what im looking for.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 11, 2011)

You can start by telling us what you listen to


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 11, 2011)

Difficult to say a variety of music at best. Mainly stuff like Red Hot Chili Peppers and U2, Stereophonics or old classic metal like Motorhead, Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden. When i say variety ive been known to listen to some rap like Cypress Hill. Yeah i know kind of an eclectic mix of tunes.

Just looking for something budget that would be okay for movies.


----------



## erocker (Jul 11, 2011)

I own two pair of these and for twenty bucks you can't go wrong. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000092YPR/?tag=tec06d-20

You won't find anything that sounds as good as these for the price.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> I own two pair of these and for twenty bucks you can't go wrong. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000092YPR/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> You won't find anything that sounds as good as these for the price.



I'll wait and see if anyone else has reconsiderations but yeah i will keep those i mind erocker! 'Sound' great for the price lol.

EDIT: http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B00005QBU9/?tag=tec053-21
Only £9.99!!! Awesome

EDIT: What about the SteelSeries Siberia v2 i can get them for £35, would they be any good?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 12, 2011)

Superlux HD668B I heard are good neutral headphones and cheapish at £35.
Decided not to go with the SteelSeries headset and just get proper headphones, still looking for suggestions.

EDIT: The Superlux are meant to be good but you need to change the pads because the plastic faux leather is crap, you can buy AKG K-240 pads but they cost nearly as much as the cans to get posted to me lol.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 12, 2011)

I was going to recommend some Creative Auvana Live!, it used to be on sale on amazon at 40GBP but its now up to 57GBP. 

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B000W6Y0JY/?tag=tec053-21

Or you can go JVC HA-M750, it have a pleasant sound signature, and looks great too. 

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B002KQ7ISO/?tag=tec053-21

I will recommend you stay away from the V150, they just sound terrible even if they are cheap. If you are willing to up the budget, I have a whole brunch of headphones recommendation once you are at entry level price range. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146672


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 12, 2011)

Are the JVC HA-M750 better than the JVC HA-RX700?


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 12, 2011)

I wouldn't say one is better than other, but JVC HA-M750 is more multi-purpose as you can use them on the go as well. Soundwise the RX700 does sound somewhat better, but different as well.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 12, 2011)

crank your budget up a bit and get the ATH-M50

very good sound quality for its price, usually hanging around 100-120 mark.

or you can get the aurvana live too,


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 12, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> crank your budget up a bit and get the ATH-M50
> 
> very good sound quality for its price, usually hanging around 100-120 mark.
> 
> or you can get the aurvana live too,



Ah yes, the M50 syndrome. My advice will be to avoid that unless you have absolutely no clear idea what to get, and also CAL! because while its good and all I am quite worried about Creative's build quality as of late.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 12, 2011)

M50 syndrome is kinda strong isnt it?


the M50 is very allrounder headphones actually, i've modded it slightly and it sounds better, but its still lacking in the mid section

or if you want, you can get the SR60i from Grado,


----------



## Frederik S (Jul 12, 2011)

Grado SR-60 is the obvious candidate. Get it second hand for around $50.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 13, 2011)

Ive heard Grado sr60i just i remember hearing them when i was looking up the superlux. Just looking up again to see how they compare because the Grado are £60 on ebay second hand on buy it now, i didnt see any auctions. Doubt i will get anything local here in Glasgow.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 22, 2011)

Superlux HD668B in total will cost me around £50 delivered with the new velour AKG 240 pads. Still looking at the moment for other headphones.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 22, 2011)

Koss Porta Pro.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 24, 2011)

Dropped by because of a spam post. lol. I also vote Grado SR60. Bang for buck champs.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 24, 2011)

Save yourself and get the SRH440 or its big brother, SRH840
If you like flat-ish sound signature


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 24, 2011)

hmmm just curious....

would these Sony MDR-V150 go well for all sub genres of metal and light/heavy/classic rock?

its only £10 and since i gots a Xonar STX with a built in headphones amp im curious about giving it a try


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 24, 2011)

Soundcards usually don't make the that much different to headphones, 
If the headphone is bad at the start, even the most expensive setup (DACs, Amps, cables) using those V150 cannot beat sonething like SRH840 drivem from an ipod, 

Except for my friends V150, he changed the original driver of the V150 to a yamaha orthodynamic driver, and the result was stunning,


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 24, 2011)

Cheapest new pair of Grado SR60 i can find are £80, cant find any second hand.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 25, 2011)

I can grab a grado SR60i (BNIB) locally for like 40pounds, 

Alternatively, you can go for the SRH440


----------



## Wile E (Jul 25, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> *Soundcards usually don't make the that much different to headphones, *
> If the headphone is bad at the start, even the most expensive setup (DACs, Amps, cables) using those V150 cannot beat sonething like SRH840 drivem from an ipod,
> 
> Except for my friends V150, he changed the original driver of the V150 to a yamaha orthodynamic driver, and the result was stunning,



The ones that have the built in amps do, but like you said, shitty headphones will sound shitty no matter what you do. Good headphones do benefit tho.


----------



## AppleB (Jul 25, 2011)

The Sibv2 from steelseries are awesome - cant believe you dont wanna go with them. the retractable mic basically means its a headphone/headset in my eyes (cuz its virtually invisible if you stick it back in the earcup). The sound for me is awesome, nothing else has even come close in terms of all round sound (gaming, music, movies etc)


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 25, 2011)

AppleB said:


> The Sibv2 from steelseries are awesome - cant believe you dont wanna go with them. the retractable mic basically means its a headphone/headset in my eyes (cuz its virtually invisible if you stick it back in the earcup). The sound for me is awesome, nothing else has even come close in terms of all round sound (gaming, music, movies etc)



Yeah i should have got the Steelseries would have worked out good for me. I cant see to find headphones local unless anyone knows where to look rofl.


----------



## craigo (Jul 25, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Koss Porta Pro.



+1 on these incredible sounding cheap oldschool phones.... I love my portapros you can also hear cars coming,people shouting BOOM HEADSHOT and the microwave popcorn go BING
if you buy these you will not be dissapointed..
P.S. they make you look like a colosal nerd though


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 25, 2011)

craigo said:


> +1 on these incredible sounding cheap oldschool phones.... I love my portapros you can also hear cars coming,people shouting BOOM HEADSHOT and the microwave popcorn go BING
> if you buy these you will not be dissapointed..
> P.S. they make you look like a colosal nerd though



Wait until you see people using the DT150,

Makes a portapro looks very sophisticated,

If you can get the portapro for less than £30, then its worth it, above it? No


----------



## AppleB (Jul 26, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Yeah i should have got the Steelseries would have worked out good for me. I cant see to find headphones local unless anyone knows where to look rofl.



I didnt find any locally but this is what i found for the UK if it helps
http://steelseries.com/where-to-buy/europe/united-kingdom


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 26, 2011)

Instead of getting the steelseries, 

You can search for headphones at www.headphone.com
And look for a review at www.headfonia.com


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 26, 2011)

I can get a pair of steelseries again for cheap but i will look at these proapro. Thanks for the links and help appreciate it.

Saw the Goldring NS1000 they are £50 also.


----------

